# Yamaha MagicStomp/AG Stomp



## whackystrings (Feb 11, 2006)

Just wondering what other folks are using/have used the Yamaha MagicStomp (or the AG Stomp, for that matter) for acoustic recording or performance. I have the original M'Stomp and then they came out with vII and the Acoustic one.

I have had my M'Stomp for quite a while and only just started trying it with my S&P 6-String and was muuuch happier with the results than my little Behringer Acoustic pre-amp/DI pedal (the brown one) which I now hold a fairly low opinion of.

thanks

~ws~


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the EB bass version. Not quite the same as your inquiry. It is a quality piece of gear, extremely quiet. Has a ton of effects, although I only use a few. If the other MStomps in the production line are as good as mine, and I suspect they are, I can highly recommend them. Tough too. Mine took a drop of 5 ft with no problem.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i snagged the green zoom a2:

http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=1869&brandID=4 

which will do for now, but the yamaha ag stomp would probably be much better quality, if i can find one used.

-dh


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i snagged the green zoom a2:
> 
> http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=1869&brandID=4
> 
> ...


I have a yamaha Acoustic stomp that I might be interested in parting with. Hardly used, mint shape all docs. PM me if interested.


----------

